# BANGKOK | Bang Sue Central Station



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Source: Design Concept Co.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Source: Design Concept Co.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

SRT inks deal for Bang Sue rail terminus

Published: 19 Jan 2013 

The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) yesterday signed a multi-billion-baht contract for the construction of a new railway terminus and depot in Bang Sue.

The project is expected to be completed in two and a half years.

Sino-Thai Engineering & Construction Pcl and Unique Engineering and Construction Pcl were contracted to build the Bang Sue terminus and depot worth 29 billion baht for the SRT.

The terminus will house four platforms for community trains, 12 platforms for long-distance trains, eight platforms for future use, a ticket office, a ramp to connect to the subway system and a multi-storey car park.

Presiding over the contract signing ceremony, Transport Minister Chadchat Sittipunt said he would push for the construction to be completed within two and a half years.

He said the Bang Sue station will play an important role in the country's mass transit system because it will serve as a hub for all the country's electric rail networks. He said there will be good connections to other modes of transport, unlike with the Makkasan Airport Rail Link station which was not properly connected to other forms of transport.

The contract signed yesterday was part of the Bang Sue-Rangsit section of the Red Line electric railway project.

The second contract of the project concerns the construction of the railway track between Bang Sue and Rangsit. Project creditor, the Japan International Cooperation Agency, is reviewing investment details. The minister expects the signing to take place next month.

The third contract for the Bang Sue-Rangsit project is for the procurement of trains. Officials are examining the shareholding details of a potential contractor before this is signed.

Mr Chadchat said Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, who paid a visit this week, had expressed Japan's interest in Thai infrastructure projects, especially in transport such as high-speed railways.

The minister said he has encouraged Japan to bid for high-speed railway contracts in the future.

Mr Chadchat said bidding contest terms for the signalling system and train procurement would be announced in the third quarter of this year.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/331557/srt-inks-deal-for-bang-sue-rail-terminus


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

marut said:


> *6/4/2013*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,,


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

marut said:


> ปลายทางสายสีแดงอ่อน


kk


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking awesome. :cheers:


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

marut said:


> ลองเอามาทาบบน Google Map ครับ





chaleen said:


> ไม่แน่ใจนะครับ พอดีผมเทียบจากในโมเดล ตรงทางด่วนมาบรรจบกัน จะเป็นที่ตั้งสถานี


....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

pon said:


> โมเดลในงานThailand2020


....


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

marut said:


> *ไปดูตำแหน่งที่ตั้งสถานีรถไฟฟ้าสายบางซื่อ-รังสิต 21/4/2556*
> 
> *สถานีกลางบางซื่อ* เริ่มมีการเจาะเสาเข็มแล้ว


,,


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this design approved and confirmed?


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

marut said:


> อีกภาพนะครับ ภาพบนถ่ายจากมือถือ ภาพนี้ถ่ายจากกล้องใหญ่
> 
> บริเวณอาคารสถานี
> 
> ...


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

marut said:


> สถานีกลางบางซื่อ 7/7/2556


..


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

marut said:


> *งานก่อสร้างสถานีกลางบางซื่อ 3/8/2556*
> ภาพรวมการก่อสร้างบริเวณอาคารสถานีครับ งานขุดชั้นใต้ดินย้ายไปขุดทางทิศเหนือแล้ว


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105855652&postcount=691


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

marut said:


> *Update สถานีกลางบางซื่อ 12/8/2556*
> พอดีไปดักถ่ายรูปรถจักรไอน้ำที่บางซื่อ เลยจัดมาซักนิดนึงครับ
> 
> ภาพรวมงานก่อสร้างครับ
> ...


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

marut said:


> *งานก่อสร้างสถานีกลางบางซื่อ 17/8/2556*
> อันที่จริงวันนี้ว่าจะไม่ไปแล้ว เพราะเมื่อวานเพิ่งเหนื่อยมา แต่ไปครั้งนี้ถือว่าคุ้ม เพราะได้เห็นการเปิดจุดก่อสร้างใหม่อีกหลายจุดเลย
> --------------------------------------
> ภาพรวม
> ...


,,,,


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

marut said:


> *Update การก่อสร้างสถานีกลางบางซื่อ 31/08/2556*
> อันนี้ Update เล็กๆ นะครับ พอดีไปขึ้นรถไฟที่บางซื่อ เลยถ่ายมากฝากนิดหน่อย
> ----------------------
> 
> ...


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

marut said:


> Update งานก่อสร้างสถานีกลางบางซื่อ 7/9/2556
> 
> ภาพรวมงานก่อสร้าง
> 
> ...


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

marut said:


> *Update สถานีกลางบางซื่อ 22/9/2556*
> 
> ย่านสถานีบางซื่อด้านทิศใต้ครับ
> 
> ...


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Sakesin said:


> *บรรยากาศการก่อสร้างสถานีบางซื่อเมื่อวันที่ 2 ตุลาคม 2556
> ฝนตกพรำๆ แต่ไซท์งานก่อสร้างคึกคักมากครับ*


,,


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

marut said:


> มาอีกแล้ว... ไม่มีอะไรจะทำ ก็ไปถ่ายรูปสถานีบางซื่อ ฮาๆๆ
> --------------------------------
> Update งานก่อสร้างสถานีกลางบางซื่อ 6/10/2556
> 
> ...


,,


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

uc


Codename B said:


> Natthaphat Viriyanukroh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

uc


Sakesin said:


> *5.23.2015*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

uc


barth said:


> ถ่ายเมื่อเช้าครับ


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

marut said:


> *Update สถานีกลางบางซื่อ 1/11/2558*
> ภาพรวมโครงการบริเวณกลางอาคารสถานี
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Blue OceanS said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse/photos/a.532552690198105/2079801245473234/?type=3&theater


xx


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

open NOV'20


napoleon said:


> cr. ทีมพีอาร์การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย
> 
> Jan 2019


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Appleich said:


> Cr. Ben Sarayut​


cc


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/DesignConceptArchitect/posts/394889667813852?__xts__








https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews/posts/2281033705311942?__xts__








https://www.facebook.com/ThaiRailNews/posts/2286018338146812?__xts__


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

July 2019



https://www.facebook.com/RenderThailand/posts/2305902623003287?__xts__


----------

